# Mini steam spideriia



## bfhgfv1212 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mini steam spideriia

Original handmade - steam-powered small reptiles
Upon completion the way

[flash]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDM4MTAyOTU2/v.swf[/flash]


















Start...














Assembled a small reptiles:














Modified steam-powered ...






Remove the motor rotor, very lucky beginning to see red injured ...










Reducer completed, continue ...






Cutting the original electric installed pool box formation, continue ...










Engine on small reptiles!!!continue ...





How the placement of the engine suitable???


















Installation of the engine support frame, to continue ...











Installation of the drive shaft, continue ...











Connection is completed, continue ..










Plus mini kerosene lamp,










OK!

Crawling video connection:

[ame="http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDM4MTAyOTU2.html"]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDM4MTAyOTU2.html[/ame]


----------



## ProdEng (Aug 11, 2012)

Love it!!!!  Very amusing blend off the ancient and modern


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Aug 11, 2012)

That's very cool.  I'm amazed that the little engine puts out enough torque to move the spider.  Now, make the body and legs out of metal, and you'll have a nice Steam-Punk model.  

Todd


----------



## dsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

bfhgfv1212

That is a very nice effort at converting from electric. Thanks for sharing the photo's and video with us.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## vcutajar (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know why but it reminded me of the old War of the World film.  Nicely done.

Vince


----------



## Noitoen (Aug 12, 2012)

I think it's more like this one http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3679362048/tt0120891 

Cool project.


----------



## vcutajar (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes Helder, that one is more appropriate.  I thought I saw that spider somewhere else.

Vince


----------



## Robsmith (Sep 27, 2012)

Oooh yess...Upscale a little and build out of metal...(make plans) and we will all want one ! ha ha ha


----------

